# What are your all time favorite TV commercials?



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 1, 2017)

I rarely watch TV commercials since we record most shows and then zap through the commercials. But t this one was on a Super Bowl game a few years back and makes me laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2017)

It's a toss up between these two!!!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea, Cowboys Herding Cats is hysterical! Can't believe I never saw that one before!


----------



## Foxie (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## jnos (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 2, 2017)

Anything to do with the Budweiser horses.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2017)

This one is a keeper!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 15, 2017)

*Verizon Snow Commercial*

Verizon "Snow" commercial
https://youtu.be/sPMbPlj75X0


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 16, 2017)

When I saw this one, some time before 2007, I about fell off the sofa and could not stop laughing....  I was stunned!!

It is now under the title of "Extremely Odd & Disturbing Midas commercial"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEjUgkuAd6o

Beyond that one - does anyone remember "Knock on any Norge"  ??  I can still sing that jingle from the early '60s??


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2017)

This is the cutest kid I've ever seen. He grew up to become an actor, but never achieved the same success.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DO7RkzuJLoI


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2017)

Here's another oldie but goodie.  It started as a Coke commercial, and then morphed into a regular song, which was very popular back in the 70's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-Qiyklq-Q


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2017)

Years ago everyone was singing this:

You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2017)

OOps, just click on the link that says Watch this video on Youtube.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 16, 2017)

Mine is an English one for Cadburys Smash  an instant mash potato. It has martians  reporting back to their government about how the earth folks prefer potatoes. I still can't watch it without laughing.. on Youtube but I don't know how to post it


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Mine is an English one for Cadburys Smash  an instant mash potato. It has martians  reporting back to their government about how the earth folks prefer potatoes. I still can't watch it without laughing.. on Youtube but I don't know how to post it


Jeannine I don't know if this is the one you are talking about because they have a few for that product but this one is cute and it made me laugh. https://youtu.be/3SAbJjktk7E
And here's the page with more of them. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cadbury's+smash+martians+


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 31, 2017)

I didn't think I'd find it because I couldn't think of the name of the car company it is for. But this commercial makes me laugh hysterically every time I see it ! The Scion Tubeman  https://youtu.be/4Or2Tanfrtk


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2017)

From the Wicked Witch of the West to....Cora the coffee lady


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2017)

This one is a keeper!



[video]http://www.today.com/video/watch-kia-s-hilarious-super-bowl-commercial-starring-melissa-mccarthy-867521091845[/video]


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 4, 2017)

John Cameron Swayze's commercial, where he lost a Timex watch, but said that "Wherever it is, it is still running."
By the way, I still always buy Timex's, because they are great.

How do you post a video, anyway???


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 4, 2017)

I always liked the etrade baby commercials.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhhEdDNWl6I


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 4, 2017)

RadishRose said:


>



I can't believe that goes back to 1969. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 7, 2017)

I loved this one so much..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2019)

The Aldi thread made me think of Kevin the carrot, one of my favorite vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

Gotta be this one...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

...and this one from the 80's ...typical jewish mum


----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2019)

The old Bullfrog Budweiser commercials. 
Where’s the beef? lady.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

The music from  a fairly recent Coke commercial ..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

This one for me
By a long shot


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Oh my! This is the second time I posted this. (sorry)


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Gotta be this one...


My friend Kevin didn't have as big a budget as the folks at CocaCola!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Sep 7, 2019)

I thought this one was cute:  (I've asked friends the same question)


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't have the video for the commerical,but always loved the Subaru which features the yellow labs or golden  retrievers driving the car with family,priceless


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

From the 70's...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2019)

The Clydesdale ones for Budweiser.


----------

